# trade for stealth 1326



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

have a cts 12' 3-6oz spinner.........12'6" slingshot spinner 2-5oz.......afaw 13' 3-5oz spinner
will trade anyone for 11' 3-5 stealth s2


----------

